# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Columbia SC 11/2&3



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's some of what we will have at Repticon Columbia this weekend.
juvie and sub-adult azureus, leucomelas and auratus. juvie bicolors, an adult cobalt and adult citronella, a pair of esperanza pumilios & other single frogs, 10 and 20 gallon vivariums, fruit fly culturing kits, cork tubes and lots of supplies.


----------

